# 3.2 mods



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey 3.2s,
What are your mods? Results? Plans? Plan if you had $$$$?
Most of the mod posts are 180/225s, I would like to hear from the DSG folks.
Will post mine with some pics.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: 3.2 mods (tt32dsg)*

Had the car since May, 25k miles.
Neo Ipod integration with dice dock mount for 5th gen.
Garmin 2720 on left dash by A pillar.
LEDs (see history posts, temp install, but I like it, post hate to orig topic post)
Larger rear view mirror.
Wide angle side mirrors, blue factory)
Folding cup holder on lower driver door. (fisker brand ???)

































_Modified by tt32dsg at 7:50 PM 3-7-2009_


_Modified by tt32dsg at 7:54 PM 3-7-2009_


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*2004 3.2 TTR Mods (23K Miles)*

Mods Include:
Haldex Blue
235/40/18 Goodyear F1 Asymetrics
Factory Black Baseball Interior
Euro side view mirrors
OSIR Shift Ring
Enfig Ipod Adapter
Brembo Fronts/ECS 12.1"Rears(Install Planned for April - Now May!)



















_Modified by mcguijo at 4:46 PM 4/28/2009_


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: 2004 3.2 TTR Mods (mcguijo)*

I didn't know the shift ring would fit. Nice car.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: 2004 3.2 TTR Mods (mcguijo)*

can you post some more pics of the brembo's?


----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 mods (tt32dsg)*

the ultimate mod~


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 mods (kenghh)*

mmmm, boosted vr = sex







Keep it up guys, I'd like some kind of comprehensive 3.2 thread to put in the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 mods (tt32dsg)*

I think the best mod to any car is tires! Grab a set of the stickiest tires short of R-comps and you'll have a huge smile on your face for a while. Direzza Star-Spec or Bridgestone RE-01R (if you can still find a set) or Falken Azenis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Rear anti-sway bar? Coilovers? 17lb wheels? I'd do tires first, though







Maybe a full exhaust if you want a bit more power.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm running the competition Falken Azenis Rt615s


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: 3.2 mods (jbrehm)*


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: 3.2 mods (tt32dsg)*

Wheels / Tires: BBS CH w/ PS2s
Suspension: Bilstein PSS9
Brakes: Stoptech rotors, Hawk pads
Engine: GIAC Flash, Flapper mod
Road rally Stuff:
* Garmin Nuvi in ashtray (concealed when closed) connected to stereo for music, navigation, and bluetooth
* Concealed Valentine1
* Concealed (except antenna) CB radio
* 1800 Watt power inverter mounted in place of CD Changer.
* Skyguard satellite tracking device
* Horntones external PA system (plays MP3s outside the car)
* Full size spare tire mounted on a BBS CH
* Essential tools, spare BLS, spare coil, spare turn signal bulbs
* Fire Extinguisher
No, it doesn't always have decals!








Waiting to be installed:
* Orange Haldex Controller
* ECS two piece slotted/drilled rotors, ECS larger rear rotors
Potential purchases:
* HPA DSG Flash
* Cams and other NA tuning
* Maybe FI someday


_Modified by Kammer at 12:55 PM 3-8-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 mods (Kammer)*

Damn, you're equipped Kammer







Any pics of mods mentioned?


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

I thought that the ultimate was the HPA twin turbo kit for the 3.2
600hp for like $10 - 15K


----------



## Kammer (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: (robingohtt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robingohtt* »_I thought that the ultimate was the HPA twin turbo kit for the 3.2
600hp for like $10 - 15K

I believe that's what kenghh shows in the picture above (the HPA twin turbo kit). BTW, it's waaay more than 10-15K. HPA's low-end single turbo kits are 10-15K.
Hey l88m22vette, which ones do you want to see? Only "mod pics" I have are of the concealed Nuvi (see below), but I can take others and post them over the next few days.
Open:








Closed:


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was starting to feel lonely around here. Its nice to see I wasn't the only one who went with the vr.


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: 3.2 mods (tt32dsg)*

3.2ers don't have as much to say. No:
I'm losing boost.
My cluster went bad (mostly fixed by 2004)
Now I want the bigger turbo.
Where do I put my boost gauge?
etc, etc.
Our cars are pretty good stock, upgrades for most 3.2ers are the small accessory stuff. I'm not looking to set up a race or rally car. Just love it in stock form with a few additional conveniences.
Keep posting the small stuff, I have learned a few cool things.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 3.2 mods (tt32dsg)*

I was hoping for a full road rally set-up.
I can see how the 3.2 is satifying, but I'd _love_ to see a built NA TT...320whp naturally-aspirated TT with the DSG would rock


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Does anyone else find the dsg to be unpredictable? I love how fast it shifts but sometimes it just plain picks the wrong gear...I mean wtf, it will be in sixth at 35mph cruising around town or down shifting like an F1 car coming up to a stop light. I hope the HPA software smooths out this operation a bit...


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

sounds like you need to do basic settings on channel 63 bud.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjacket* »_sounds like you need to do basic settings on channel 63 bud.

I will look into that, my room mate, who had a VAGCOM cable, moved out so I'm out of luck at the moment...But isn't group 63 for the paddles? What I was talking about was in regualr old 'D' not 'S' or 'M'
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...G/02E)

_Modified by zetarhopike at 8:52 AM 3-11-2009_


_Modified by zetarhopike at 8:53 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## stjacket (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

63 is for DBW automatic transmission vehicals. when you do a TBA, you need to do 63 as well. It is the kickdown switch adaptation. you don't need to do it, but you will suffer from issues with weird shifting in "D" if you don't.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Noted! Thanks!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*my mods*

























Plus rubber mats
Blue aspherical mirrors
cargolok trunk managment
Dension ipod adapter on order
eurotone Wheelskin on order
Armrest to come this summer
as well as comfort blinker module this summer


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my mods (chocoholic_too)*

The two-tone matching imola interior looks good, it really works on the roadster http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: my mods (l88m22vette)*

thanks! wasn't sure if it might be too much yellow. 
Initially I was going to do the inside stripe on the seats but that seemed even brighter. So I just stuck with the bolsters.


----------



## rowdyzombie (Jan 18, 2001)

*Not many mods*

I've had my 04 TT 3.2 for about 1 1/2 years. Did lots of maint. stuff when I bought it. 
Have done - EIP dogbone mount, Modshack VTDA, Tint all around except windshield, Koni FSD's, EBC rear slotted rotor, TT stuff FSB bushings, and added a kicker sub/amp tube. I also bought AT Italia Nido's, but is more cosmetic since they weigh alot. 
I have blue denim interior and silver exterior, which is rare. Best car I've ever owned. Has NAV, cellphone thing, garage door thing all of which I never use! Not many mods, but car is so good stock. I think VTDA is good, let's in more air high rpm and adds to the sound. Koni FSD replaced 68K shocks, was a nice upgrade to stock. 
I wouldn't mind getting a Milltek exhaust, TT cams, DSG and ECU flash, but I don't see that because of high costs. Oh yah, my best feature of the car is the pink slip and no payments!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's kind of funny, my car looks the same as the fortitude forum header
Anyone else here have an imola coupe?








I got mine in august and its pretty much been locked up all winter so I haven't had a lot of time to do anything in depth to it yet. Did some minor visual stuff: euro tails, euro under dash, clear corners, 42 draft engine hardware kit and I'm about half way through a rear seat delete. I also threw on a typhoon ram air kit for kicks but will swap it out for a real cai this summer. Have a euro bumper sitting on a shelf ready for paint this summer as well.


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_ 

I'm no coupe owner but i'll be in ND for the next 4 years, stopping by GF in the fall, i'll say hi when i do!
and I plan on driving my roadster in the winter, yes i know how crazy i am










_Modified by thenamescolby at 9:22 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thenamescolby)*

Are you going to be attending UND? Driving the TT in the winter is fun I would have done it more if I had bought snow tires but I'm still running OEM tires








Here is the ND regional thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4198216 


_Modified by zetarhopike at 9:29 AM 3-11-2009_


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

nah, I'm gonna be stationed at Minot AFB for my first tour. I'll keep the link for the thread, would be nice to drive out and meet you all.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Have any of you guys swapped out your paddles?


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: 3.2 mods (Kammer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kammer* »_Waiting to be installed:
* Orange Haldex Controller
* ECS two piece slotted/drilled rotors, ECS larger rear rotors
_Modified by Kammer at 12:55 PM 3-8-2009_

Where did you get the 2-piece rotos? How much? Are they 345MM and work with the stock calipers?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Piece


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*As noted, the Brembo's go on in April...I'll add photos when available....J*

...


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

All I've done to mine is the Euro mirrors. I have a 21mm Neuspeed RSB sitting in the closet. Today, an Alpine IDA-106 with Blackbird nav is getting installed. Am considering going with some coilovers and adjustable control arms.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Suture)*

where did you pick up your mirrors? oempl.us has them for 170, anyone have them cheaper?


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

Got mirrors off ebay <$100. Aussie dealer with oem parts. Can't find contact info. EXCELLENT upgrade for any car. If they had them for my wife's Benz ML350 I'd buy them in a heartbeat at full list price.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: my mods (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_


























How much did the interior cost?
looks good!


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

I have, installed a set from MadRacing - quality product, easy install


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

anyone here running different cams?


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mcguijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcguijo* »_I have, installed a set from MadRacing - quality product, easy install

so the euro mirrors are just the glass?


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: my mods ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
How much did the interior cost?
looks good!

Are you sitting down?.....$1400 plus tax ( leather and labor)







( I know - coulda gotten a Haldex Blue for that ...)
Initially I was contemplating custom seat covers but I had those on my previous car ( crossfire). While they didn't look bad I still wanted a more OEM look this time and this way I get the new leather smell again.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
so the euro mirrors are just the glass? 

yes the euro mirrors are just glass, blue tinted aspherical glass that is...
oempl.us has pictures...


_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:30 PM 3-13-2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: my mods (chocoholic_too)*

dayam. Thats a Haldex Blue and a tune


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This thread needs a bump!
Any of you vr6ers running aftermarket exhaust? Looking for pros/cons of the borla kit since it keeps getting cheaper...$523 now
http://www.borla.com/products/...40142 <-- I guess its 2.25"










_Modified by zetarhopike at 10:59 AM 4-28-2009_


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

No, did the flapper mod last week, removing the actuator arm from the linkage so I don't get any error codes. Like the little extra growl.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt32dsg* »_No, did the flapper mod last week, removing the actuator arm from the linkage so I don't get any error codes. Like the little extra growl.

I just want something a little more free flowing w/o that damn pancake pipe. A more "aggressive" exhaust note is only a secondary benefit but not my primary aim.
Does anyone make a 2.5" catback kit for less than $1k? If only I could just bolt on some 225 kit.


_Modified by zetarhopike at 9:19 AM 4-29-2009_


----------

